# marrying my spanish boyfriend based in germany - Gay couple



## Therewasgav (Jul 17, 2015)

I am an indian national and i want to marry my spanish boyfriend who is living in germany. We are couple from years and now have decided to move ahead in our life.

I am coming to germany this october for my 6 month language course, we will be living together during this time duration. We have planned to get married When I am there for my language course. 

As there is no gay marriages allowed in Germany (They accept civil union) we have decided to move to spain or denmark to get married and then come back to germany and register our self to the civil registrar as civil union. is this possible to do..? 

and if we can register as civil union then can I apply for residence permit as spouse or civil union partner of my boyfriend and stay back even after finishing my course. 

people please help..! 

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You posted the same in at least one other forum and got good replies there.
What are you trying to achieve by this multiple posting of the same in various places - which can be interpreted as SPAM?


----------



## Therewasgav (Jul 17, 2015)

I didnt get the satisfying reply there that's why posted here, you clearly said that there no visa for gay couple but there is special class for civil union. 

I posted here so that I can get more clear answer. My question in unheard. i mean to say can i apply for residence permit after marrying in denmark or spin in germany for living as civil union partner.


----------



## SmartPhone (Jul 15, 2015)

I think you can try to get assylum in Germany since you are an Indian citizen.
because involving in gay sex is an offense by IPC 377 and you can get life time imprisonment in India. Also gays are totally humiliated by the society.
But I am not sure regarding assylum may be experts can give an answer on this.


----------



## Therewasgav (Jul 17, 2015)

I dont want to apply for asylum, as it full of bureaucracy and long period i want to live with him on valid permit. I am stable guy and make good living here. I dont want to go ahead with asylum. when you apply for asylum you cant come back to that country. 

but thanks for the idea.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Therewasgav said:


> I mean to say can i apply for residence permit after marrying in denmark or spin in germany for living as civil union partner.


Yes, provided your partner is exercising his EU treaty rights = working or studying full time I Germany.

You apply for an "Aufenthaltskarte" = residence card for family members of EEA citizens.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

SmartPhone said:


> I think you can try to get assylum in Germany since you are an Indian citizen.
> because involving in gay sex is an offense by IPC 377 and you can get life time imprisonment in India. Also gays are totally humiliated by the society.
> But I am not sure regarding assylum may be experts can give an answer on this.


Since it is easy to get a residence card as the spouse/civil partner of an EEA citizen, applying for asylum would be beyond stupid.

Being an asylum seeker is not exactly wonderful. There are lots of restrictions and hoops to jump through and would mean a long and painful journey to settlement.


----------



## Therewasgav (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ALKB, i am sosry for using this name as I dont know your real name...Thanks a lot.

He is working full time in a bank in frankfurt. So i can apply for residence permit as dependent and can stay there even after my language course is finished...?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Therewasgav said:


> Hi ALKB, i am sosry for using this name as I dont know your real name...Thanks a lot.
> 
> He is working full time in a bank in frankfurt. So i can apply for residence permit as dependent and can stay there even after my language course is finished...?


You apply as a family member of an EEA national. It's not a residence permit it's a residence card (EU law, not German domestic law).

You need the civil partnership certificate, your registration certificate showing both of you registered at the same address, he needs to add you to his health insurance and get something in writing from the insurance company, also proof of his employment like a payslip. His passport, your passport. Also a passport photograph and a small fee for the card.

https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/324282/en/


----------

